# Fehler beim Anlegen einer Datenbank



## Edi (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo

hatte gestern folgenden Fehler:

fuer web48 wurde eine neue Datenbank angelegt. ISPConfig zeigte web48db1 und web48u1.
Diese Datenbank wurde aber als web13db1 im Verzeichnis mysql angelegt und auch spaeter als web13db1 im ISPConfig unter web48 angezeigt.
Loeschen und neu anlegen der Datenbank zeigte wieder dieselben Fehler.

Habe web48 ganz geloescht.
Neues web erstellt, web49.
Bei web49 ist alles wie es sein soll.

ISPConfig 2.2.23 und Suse 10.2

Edi


----------



## Till (9. Juni 2008)

Hört sich an, als ob da etwas in der DB durcheinander gekommen ist bei den internen Referenz Tabellen von web 48. Wenn es jetzt mit web49 geht, sollte der Fehler mit dem Löschen von web48  behoben sein.


----------

